
Show HN: Pubcenter – a non-profit RSS archiving service - williamle8300
https://app.pub.center
======
williamle8300
Hi I built this and it's been archiving RSS feeds since last year. There's
about 1700 feeds indexed, and 1.5 million articles cached. Thanks for checking
it out!

